# How much is TOO much for a Desert Tortoise to eat?



## JohnnyB65

So Mr. T was out with me in the back yard all day and we were really having a good day together.

I got most of my chores done and Mr. T got some good exercise in except for one little nap he took in the afternoon when he found an empty concrete ring.












He ate more today in one day than he has ever eaten in average week.






I was feeding him zucchini all day long and he finished off an entire 7 in zucchini except for one small slice that my beagle stole from him in addition to I don’t know how much grass clumps from mowing the lawn yesterday. I was in a hurry to go to a birthday party and didn’t rake up afterward.






He didn’t eat the zucchini all at once, but just a couple of slices at a time over the entire day. I was so thrilled to see him eating like this that I never even thought about maybe giving him too much. I started to get worried about all the zucchini and tried to give him some spinach, but he was just not interested.






So was it OK to feed him that much zucchini?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortoises cant over eat. its fine to feed him zucchini as a treat, just don't feed it to I'm too often.


----------



## JohnnyB65

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tortoises cant over eat. its fine to feed him zucchini as a treat, just don't feed it to I'm too often.


Thanks, he just will not eat anything else, he will not eat cactus, or any of the stuff people are recommending. He will not even eat his Zoo Med Natural Tortoise Food which has been his main diet for as long as I've had him. he doesn't realty like lawn grass and I even bought special tortoise seed to grow what I believed would end up as his staple, but he just tore it up and never ate it at all. I completely gave up on that stuff and I tossed the seeds away in the trash. 




This is really a bummer because I was just so thrilled that he was eating zucchini that I wanted him to fill up. He will eat apples and cherry tomatoes, but that's bad for him as well so I don't know he has to eat something and if zucchini is it then I really don't know what else to do. It is so discouraging that I may have to get rid of him if I don't see something positive happening soon. I just get so much negative information on the forum.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, wow...negative info? I'm sorry you feel that way. I've always thought we were pretty helpful.

Of course, a well balanced diet is what one should always strive for when feeding tortoises, but I don't see anything wrong with zucchini. I feed it to my tortoises all the time. I buy several pounds of it every week for them. But they eat other greens, weeds and grasses too.

Instead of tossing the seeds, you should have broadcast them over the lawn and let them germinate.

Looking at your pictures and seeing that big expanse of beautiful, green grass, I wouldn't dream of considering 'getting rid' of the tortoise. Just let him graze to his heart's content, and maybe toss him some mulberry leaves and grape leaves on occasion.

Let him eat as much as he wants to eat. Zucchini isn't 'bad' for him, it's just not what he might eat in his wild habitat. If he's getting plenty of exercise, they can't overeat.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

Your tortoise is awesome. If I recall, he just came out of brumation and sometimes they are slow to get go.
Be patient, little grasshopper. A variety of foods is always best but if you just adopted him prior to winter, you have to remember that he may have grown up with certain things and needs to acquire a palate for different foods. I use a chopper (the slappy ones) and five blade herb scissor to cut things and mix all together so there is no pick and choose. Maybe that would help a little. He may also be eating a lot of Bermuda grass and is full. Nom-nom-nom. : )


----------



## JohnnyB65

It’s just so frustrating no matter what I do is wrong. I can’t remember how long I’ve had him maybe 7 to 9 years and I’ve feed him Zoo Med Natural Tortoise Food forever. I only just started to give him vegetables when I joined this forum which he doesn’t like except for the stuff that’s NOT good for him.

Well I’ve been thinking that I’m going back to my old way before I knew anything else because it must have been OK since he has survived this long without illness or any problems. So I’m just going back to feeding him the Zoo Med Tortoise Food and forget about all these food recommendations. If he doesn’t eat it then he is just going to be hungry and I’m sure he will eat it eventually.

Oh and the lawn is coming out with rocks going in because of the CA drought so that’s not going to help.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, wow...negative info? I'm sorry you feel that way. I've always thought we were pretty helpful..


What I mean is that nothing that has been recommended to me has worked with this tortoise. I don't mean any disrespect.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

Oh I see. He has had that one food for most of his life and is not use to the other stuff. Well, he certainly is beautiful and looks healthy to me. The tortoise food you have given him does have a mixture/variety of things. They, the company, has a better slap choppy thing than I do. But the principle is the same. Variety and mix it all together. Blend, blend, blend. Oh man, now I sound like a makeup artist. Perhaps if you took some of the recommended good for tortoise foods and the Zoomed and mix them all in together, like a big moosh, you can be sneaky and introduce other things that are also very good for him. I saw the 5 blade herb scissors at my Target the other day where they had the canning supplies. Those help chop things up small. It's the variety and more variety of foods that really helps keep them healthy with all the different nutrients. Your little guy is beautiful, so something was done right, right? All good.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Thanks, the only problem now is to get him back on his regular diet now that he has had zucchini. I’m just so confused about this whole food thing. I thought vegetables were vegetables and now I guess they are not.

If they don’t sell it in the grocery store or on Amazon then he isn’t getting it. I bought him some kale a few weeks ago and I thought he was going to eat it after a few bites, but I ended up eating it when he wouldn’t touch it any more. Yuk and I can see why.

This has gotten so complicated and has become an annoyance. I remembered a couple of months before he went in for the winter that I couldn’t wait for him to go down because he was being such a pain in the neck.

Both my front and back lawn is scheduled to be pulled out in the next few weeks for water conservation, but he really didn’t eat much of that anyway, so if I can find something that I can plant in a small area that he will eat then I’ll try that. I heard that they liked dandelions and transplanted some of them from my neighbor’s lawn a few years ago, but again he wasn’t interested.


----------



## Yvonne G

Can you maybe keep a small section of grass for the tortoise? Watering a small section wouldn't be too un-conservationist (?). Then you can sprinkle veggie seeds on that plot of grass and keep it watered. Squash and melon leaves along with the blooms are good tortoise food.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> Can you maybe keep a small section of grass for the tortoise? Watering a small section wouldn't be too un-conservationist (?). Then you can sprinkle veggie seeds on that plot of grass and keep it watered. Squash and melon leaves along with the blooms are good tortoise food.


Thanks Yvonne, I can do that and actually wanted to do something like near his burrow, but wasn't thinking of grass. This is the first I've heard of veggie seeds with the grass and if that will work then I will surely do that. I have an assortment of vegetable seeds and grass seeds that are a little old from when we used plant our garden from seed. I don't know how long seeds last, but it wouldn't hurt to try and I will do that today to get them started. 

We have a vegetable garden every year except that now we use pre-planted starter plants. this year we are planting everything in large pots so we can control the water. I don't have a photo of the pots at the moment, but this is our little garden.


----------



## ascott

JohnnyB65 said:


> Thanks, he just will not eat anything else, he will not eat cactus, or any of the stuff people are recommending. He will not even eat his Zoo Med Natural Tortoise Food which has been his main diet for as long as I've had him. he doesn't realty like lawn grass and I even bought special tortoise seed to grow what I believed would end up as his staple, but he just tore it up and never ate it at all. I completely gave up on that stuff and I tossed the seeds away in the trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really a bummer because I was just so thrilled that he was eating zucchini that I wanted him to fill up. He will eat apples and cherry tomatoes, but that's bad for him as well so I don't know he has to eat something and if zucchini is it then I really don't know what else to do. It is so discouraging that I may have to get rid of him if I don't see something positive happening soon. I just get so much negative information on the forum.




Now now....don't lose your mind sir....lol....none of this getting rid of him....kicking him to the curb....hobo stick attached to the back talk....not over the food issue....you made it through winter and now baby step baby step....I can appreciate how annoying they can be when they just won't cooperate with what we think they need....darn them...

So, you have a tortoise that has come out of winter/brumation....he is desiring wet water filled zucchini....hmmm, I say not only offer him as much zucchini as he can possibly consume...but also add some of these along with the offerings;

http://blog.mealsonheelsbymindy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/DWEH-LettuceGuide600X932.jpg

You will notice that he will likely be crazy for the wet foods, the juicy yummy stuff for at least a month to month in a half....then he will begin to likely eat a bit less as time goes on...this is the moment that you will want to offer him up some turf (bermuda is good) or;

http://www.laspilitas.com/easy/easywildflower.htm

Pay special attention to the getting rid of the undesirable weeds in your target area BEFORE you plant lots of good stuff.....I have found that if you transection small areas at a time, water the hell out of that section so you propagate the undesirable weed then pull it, then water again....and plant something like filaree/storksbill;

http://www.rhinoconcepts.com/flowers/pages/storksbill.htm

and keep it watered and be diligent until it takes hold...you will then be able to let is naturally reseed each year....this is a wonderful staple...the CDTs here love love love the spike looking part (not hard/stiff at all) and the entire plant after they nibble the spikes.....you can then move onto another section to drop in some california gold fields or coyote mint;

https://www.anniesannuals.com/plants/view/?id=1901
http://www.malag.aes.oregonstate.edu/wildflowers/species.php/id-838
http://mojavedesert.net/wildflower/

*Captive Desert Tortoise Diet*

*Favored native plants (all of plant consumed unless otherwise noted)*

Hoary abutilon (_Abutilon _spp.) Arizona cottontop grass (_Digitaria _spp.) Bamboo muhly grass (_Muhlenbergia dumosa_) Blue grama grass (_Bouteloua gracilis_) Buckwheats (_Eriogonum _spp.) Cassia (_Senna _spp.) Curly mesquite grass (_Hilaria belangeri_) Deer grass (_Muhlenbergia rigens_) Desert four-o’clock (_Mirabelis spectabalis_) Desert honeysuckle (_Anisacanthus thurberi_) Desert senna (_Cassia covesii_) Desert willow (flowers) (_Chilopsis linearis_)

Evening primrose* (_Oenothera _spp.) Fern acacia (flowers) (_Acacia angustissima_) Globe mallows* (_Sphaeralcea _spp.) Morning glory (Convolvulaceae) Plantain* (_Plantago _spp.) Prickly pear (fruit and new pads) (_Opuntia_) Hibiscus (flowers and leaves) (_Hibiscus_

_denudatus _and _H_. _coulteri_) Spurges* (_Euphorbia _spp.)

Trailing four-o'clock (_Allionia incarnata_) Vine mesquite grass (_Panicum obtusum_)

Barley Bean sprouts (mung) Beet greens Bok choy Carrot greens

Alfalfa (fresh or hay) Bermuda grass (fresh or hay) Bluegrass lawn Cantaloupe leaves

*Acceptable produce*

Cilantro Collard greens Endive Kale Mustard greens

*Other healthy foods*

Clover* Dandelion greens Grape leaves and shoots Mulberry leaves*

Parsley String beans Snow peas Spinach Turnip greens

Pumpkin leaves* Rose petals* Watercress Zucchini/squash leaves

All types of lettuce Avocado All fruit Cabbage

Celery

** = good for young desert tortoises
*
Don't give up man....you see, these guys seem to change up at a moments notice....so it is the tortoise not you (teehee, did that make you feel better, get it---its not you its the tortoise...like its not you its me???) okay, I jest. offer what you have to offer, go away, when you come back you will either find one of two things....what you left has been consumed or what you offer still sits there---if it is gone, great....savor the moment because it likely will not last...and if it is still there grab it, give it a toss and try it or something else....be diligent my friend....oh and, farmers use much more water than any other source....so, don't give up all of your grass...getting rid of that rock is a pain in the tuckus ....and it does not feel good on bare feet....

What I do here is...turn the sprinkler on for an hour or two a couple of times a week and in that space that is watered....wonderful weeds come up and the tortoise devour them.....I also have to jump to pulling the stupid fox tail and cheat grass out so it does not devour the desire native weeds....so experiment and have fun....and while doing this...you have a pic list of a variety of lettuces to offer that man tort....along with zucchini ....relax, you are not a failure...you are but a simple human dealing with a creature that has evolved to live on the tiniest bite and morsel ....


----------



## leigti

I know that feeding can get discouraging. And just like people tortoise like the "junk food". And the tortoise doesn't always follow the instructions so to speak. When I first got my Russian all I heard was how wonderful dandelion was and how they loved it. Mine didn't touch it for a year and a half. Now she literally runs when I bring it to her. But she didn't for a long long time. And I noticed she wouldn't eat a new type of food the first 23 or even 45 times I gave it to her. But now she'll eat almost anything. Tortoises will find their favorite fruit and will hold out for a long time until that food comes around again. But don't give in. Just follow the methods people have suggested for a small easy to maintain and water saving ways to plant the good food for the tortoise. And remember that grocery store greens etc. are not evil, variety is the key. My Russian wouldn't touch cactus for a year either, now she loves it. I just can't get her to read that list of recommended Russian foods  and your tortoise hasn't read the list for its type either. Hang in there, it will all work out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You clearly love your tortoise. You wouldn't be so annoyed and frustrated if you didn't.
He's worth the effort and will come round eventually. (probably)
He may well eat far more off you lawn than you suspect, too
I can't add any better advice than you have already been given..
Your tortoise looks happy and healthy.
Relax!


----------



## JohnnyB65

OK I think I now know where I was going wrong. When reading all the recommendations about vegetables I did not realize that it was actually about "vegetable leaves". I've been tossing the leaves from my garden and trying to feed him the vegetables themselves.
He has free roam of the yard and hasn't really been eating the grass, but hes outside the patio door waiting for what I believe more zucchini which I haven't gave him since Sunday. My wife has been feeding him his regular food the last few days and today he finally started eating it again.
I was just so upset that that I let him eat all that zucchini and then find out it was a mistake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bit of zucchini does no harm.
Lots of greens is good.
Not a problem, no harm done.
We are all learning here.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit of zucchini does no harm.
> Lots of greens is good.
> Not a problem, no harm done.
> We are all learning here.


Thanks, I was really worried that I may have caused him harm when I was was trying to do the right thing. He looks good pretty good right now so I'm not so worried about him.


----------



## Arnold_rules

Don't get too discouraged. I have had my tortoise for about 5 years, although he has been in the family since 1976. During that time, he has had many many things he should not have had, zucchini, corn on the cob and watermelon. It wasn't until this year he really started grazing in the yard/grass. Until then, I was giving him green leaf lettuce, not the best, but better than some other varieties. Just be persistant and everything will work out.


----------



## kathi

Hi Johnny, you have gotten some great advice. I wanted to add that tortoise preferences can differ as well, just like people and other animals. I wanted to let you know of a great "free food", which is mulberry leaves. My tortoise LOVES them, and if you have a neighboring tree, people are happy to share the leaves from this abundantly growing tree. Other things mine likes, are green beans, grape leaves, strawberries as a treat. Hibiscus flowers and leaves, and rose petals on occasion. It's fun to experiment with things on website acceptable tortoise food sites, and find your pet's food choices. I'm glad to hear that he is eating much better now! Nibbling on your small area left of backyard grasses, and some weed such as dandelion etc. is very good for them, so I'm glad you are leaving an area for him. Hope you are receiving all the help you can get for his varied diet. Enjoy him, and hope everything works out.


----------



## JohnnyB65

kathi said:


> Hi Johnny, you have gotten some great advice. I wanted to add that tortoise preferences can differ as well, just like people and other animals. I wanted to let you know of a great "free food", which is mulberry leaves. My tortoise LOVES them, and if you have a neighboring tree, people are happy to share the leaves from this abundantly growing tree. Other things mine likes, are green beans, grape leaves, strawberries as a treat. Hibiscus flowers and leaves, and rose petals on occasion. It's fun to experiment with things on website acceptable tortoise food sites, and find your pet's food choices. I'm glad to hear that he is eating much better now! Nibbling on your small area left of backyard grasses, and some weed such as dandelion etc. is very good for them, so I'm glad you are leaving an area for him. Hope you are receiving all the help you can get for his varied diet. Enjoy him, and hope everything works out.


Thanks Kathi,

I took the advice of saving some of my lawn for him to eat and I had to redo the gate to his enclosure by lifting the side section up high enough for access to the lawn. I only need to remove the block under it to slide it back down if I need to confine him.






Anyway he is enjoying it and is actually coming out earlier for breakfast. He has always slept in to 11 AM which used to drive me nuts and now he’s coming out while I’m out. I’m a morning person and love coming out at first light to greet the morning sun.

The drought with its required water restrictions and high 3 digit temps are taking a toll on what’s left of my lawn, but it doesn’t seem to matter much to MrT. LOL






I don’t have any Mulberry trees around here, but my wife thinks my daughter has either a Mulberry or possibly a Magnolia tree. I have a Sycamore tree with large leaves, but this past winter and no water has left all the trees with some sort of rust disease on the leaves and I’m not sure if it would be good.

I have plenty of Wisteria and Trumpet vines that don’t seem to be affected by the drought or at least not yet, so I just trimmed them all back because they were taking over the place. As soon as MrT saw them and there was no stopping him from eating them. I hope they are ok to eat. He has eaten them before without any ill affects so I’m guessing they are ok.


----------



## JoesMum

According to the Tortoise Table plant database, trumpet vine is fine in moderation as part of a varied diet. Mulberry and Magnolia leaves may also be fed in moderation.

Wisteria is toxic and shouldn't be fed and neither should sycamore leaves.

You can look plants up yourself here http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp


----------



## Yvonne G

That's very inventive with the gate!

My sulcata yard is bermuda grass. As you know, sulcatas don't hibernate. And bermuda grass goes dormant in the winter. So all winter long Dudley has to eat brown, dead grass. He's 110lbs now, and none the worse for wear at having to eat dead grass.


----------



## JohnnyB65

JoesMum said:


> .................
> Wisteria is toxic and shouldn't be fed and neither should sycamore leaves.
> 
> You can look plants up yourself here http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp


Wow! well thanks for pointing that out. I think he might know that some how because he passes the Wisteria and goes straight for the flowers of the trumpet and never eats the leaves of either.

I have a very large Desert Willow tree over his grass area that constantly drops small purple flowers and he like those as well. I guess I should look those up while I'm at it.


----------



## Yvonne G

The desert willow is probably ok because he would come across that in his home range.


----------

